# Looking for pedigree info: schutzhund prospect



## antiquelover (Dec 15, 2013)

Contemplating adding another Shepherd this spring as another elderly dog passed on. My trainer is pushing to go through my Sch 3 w my male first but I think puppy would be a year away from hard core training. Anyway my male will be going for his Sch 2 in the spring. Saw several tempting litters posted and wondered what peoples thoughts might be. Priorities:good nerves and biddability. Would prefer strong nerves and less reactive as I come from a rottie background. No screamers, spinners etc. My current male is a house pet w a good on/off switch, very clear in the head. I do have 3 kids but all teenagers, 2 move out to college soon but a very sharp dog not a good fit.
Litter 1
Gucci van Esblokhof

Kato van Zieta's Hof
Litter 2
Iron von den Wolfen
Zascha ze Stribrneho kamene
Would appreciate help. Seriously spoiled by current shepherd


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Since you are so pleased with your current gsd, is it possible that there would be a litter that is related to him? Maybe a brother or a sister is carrying on the line as it were. Good luck in your selection.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Eros is turning out some nice pups.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have an Eros (Iron) pup. I'm loving him. Of course...there IS the other side...and his mom is pretty nice herself


----------



## antiquelover (Dec 15, 2013)

There is nothing coming up in the near future related to my male. Hopefully more people will respond who are familiar w said dogs. I thought the sires were well known enough to get feedback but perhaps not.


----------



## antiquelover (Dec 15, 2013)

OK so Eros and Iron are the same dog. You lost me there for a moment. Anybody know anything about Gucci


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I'd go for the first litter......I have some of the same lines and have been very sucessful with them.....Ufo on the bottom line of the sire along with Xento Maineiche makes this one a no brainer for me....I like that combo - I have it and know how workable and livable that combo can be.... 

I also know some dogs in the second litter....male seems to be producing well....the female lines are not always for the faint of heart....

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I train with two Gucci kids. They suit their handlers well, but are not for the faint of heart. They have a lot of go, go, go all the time and also a lot of "tude" where they don't take corrections well. Gucci himself is not an easy dog to handle. Of the two litters, I would probably look at the second one.


----------



## antiquelover (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info. A lot to think about. I grew up w rotties but the rest of the family is less experienced.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

looking at Lisa's comments, the dam's pedigree further on that litter - I probably would not think either litter highly likely to give you the dog you want to live with ....work yes...live with, no

Lee


----------



## antiquelover (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks everybody. Will keep looking. Spoke to my breeder and he likes his Drago puppy and suggested talking to Gary. I think if it was just me it be easier but my 14 year old will be helping w housebreaking and training when I work. Obviously I don't want this to be too much for us although she has been around rotties since 3-4 yrs.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm going to shoot you a PM since I train with the the bitch from the 2nd litter you have posted.. And I really like her..


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Ohh the second option has a ton of the same dogs my female has on her sire's side. I would for sure go for another line like her personally. She's 7 months and already doing excellent in tracking and has great drive. She is also great in the house and does not bark in the house. She gets hyper but she's a puppy and as long as I take her outside to "work" for a few minutes she calms down.


----------



## Ajones143 (Jan 7, 2013)

Love both litters. 

I'm partial to Gucci since I've had a litter by him before and he's coming to live with me in March. Very hard, serious dog and exceptional producer. He generally crosses very well with a more social sporty female. Not for the faint of heart. .lol.

I love Eros as well. Wished I could breed my female to him but it's too tight of a linebreeding so bred her to Irmus instead which is due soon and cant wait. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

antiquelover said:


> Contemplating adding another Shepherd this spring as another elderly dog passed on. My trainer is pushing to go through my Sch 3 w my male first but I think puppy would be a year away from hard core training. Anyway my male will be going for his Sch 2 in the spring. Saw several tempting litters posted and wondered what peoples thoughts might be. Priorities:good nerves and biddability. Would prefer strong nerves and less reactive as I come from a rottie background. No screamers, spinners etc. My current male is a house pet w a good on/off switch, very clear in the head. I do have 3 kids but all teenagers, 2 move out to college soon but a very sharp dog not a good fit.
> Litter 1
> Gucci van Esblokhof
> 
> ...



From either litter the key would be pup selection, do you know your pick# for each? Both are capable of producing a VERY serious dog, you need to make sure training resources are available to you and time. It may be a very good idea to complete the Ipo3 level with your current male before going in deep


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

OP got a dog from Gerry Morfelder Land - likes it alot

Lee


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Gerry's a cool dog... with a nice temperament... Nothing phases him in life!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I've been looking at Gucci Esblokhof Gucci van Esblokhofhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkJZ5z34atA

I know he is a hard dog with much active aggression -- a type that his owner Rinus appreciated.

to this female -- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP4j_n5SEVg Jessie van den Balkendreef

any information appreciated


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

And here I am thinking that prey work/prey drive is the root of all evil...

Guess it just depends on the day of the week.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

all about balance...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

all about balance , which is why I am asking . This is for someone else with options for myself if I choose. The sire of the litter I know quite well.
Rinus Bastiaansen likes a dog with fight.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Do tell where you see the "balance" in the female...


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Or is the male, who silent guards (prey behavior), that is supposed to balance that out somehow? 

Guess I'm missing where the "balance" is coming into the picture with such a breeding?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

It's interesting to me that Gucci has been in the U.S. for a few years now and hasn't been bred to. I wonder what the deal is there..


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Gucci is a lot of dog by all accounts. He seems to throw some handler aggression from what I have seen around here. High prey, high posession and fight type dogs. 
I also hear he came up the leash a few times and inflicted damage on his first handler. 

There are grand kids here that are also showing some handler aggression tendencies coupled with high drive and nerve.
These arent dogs for everyone.

I like the female, ironically she is the kind of dog that many "experts" like to badmouth on here. I think with proper helper work she would look better.
Im betting her + Gucci would equal more dog then most people could handle.


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

What dogs in a dog's pedigree are associated with producing "too much dog"?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Blitz, that has been my experience also with Gucci kids out of different females. Some of the dogs were not just rank, but nasty. He isn't a dog for many people and didn't produce dogs for most handlers. He was also imported by a person who no one knew and the last photos I saw of him both ears were dropped too which can turn off many people. 

It isn't unusual for dogs to be imported to the states and then not get used especially if they are purchased by someone who is unknown or the dog wasn't a big winning dog. "Selling" a breeding dog to the public also requires extensive promotion and people really good with spin just like any other "product". Lewis Malatesta was here and got only a few breedings. Proven producer, top placing dog. Ernst Weinberblick was here. Top winning dog, proven producer. Got 2 or 3 breedings. Mink Haus Wittfeld was here as a young dog. Ended up back in Europe. Wito Stadt Schmalkaiden was here and got sent to Germany because his handler knew he wouldn't get used here. Not sure how much Enno Antrefftal was used when here.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

apparently the new owner is not able to accomodate shipping semen or even the schedule for breeding of some interested parties - a female of my breeding was supposed to be bred to him and the owner could not accomodate the female through 2 heats ------- I heard he was available for sale recently....

A couple that Lisa mentions - there were some solid reasons they did not get used as well.....I thought about one of them, but the advice I was given by a few breeders overseas made me reevaluate - the attitude towards pups and their futures are very very different here than in Europe.

Lee

Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Lewis Malatesta , was shooting blanks -- he had some infection -- Joe Kuhn tried a couple of times to use him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

carmspack said:


> Lewis Malatesta , was shooting blanks -- he had some infection -- Joe Kuhn tried a couple of times to use him.


then I should be pleased he is part of my pups pedigree  778 progeny listed on the pdb, he must have been worn out.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Lewis did sire at least one litter here, but they didn't get many inquiries.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

a friend of mine who lived near Harrisburg PA had a litter from him.....Ed Frear - now passed away

Lee


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

It's easy to shoot blanks when one never pulls the trigger.


----------

